# الحوادث المسابح



## فرقد ش ن ج (6 أبريل 2010)

فيما يخص حوادث المسابح ينبغي عمل الأتي: 


1. عدم ترك الأطفال بمفردهم في المسبح مع ضرورة وضع سياج يمنع دخولهم. 
2. تجنب نزول من لا يجيد السباحة في المسبح دون وجود مدرب أو شخص قادر علىالمساعدة. 
3. توفير أدوات السلامة في المسبح مثل أطواق النجاة والمقابض اليدوية حول السبحووصول السلالم إلى قاع المسبح بكل الأركان. 
4. أن لا يكون قاع المسبح منحدراً وأن لا يتجاوز معدل الانحدار من ( 1 - 3 ) أمتار. 
5. عمل أرضيه مانعه للانزلاق بمسافة ثلاثة أمتار عن حافة المسبح. 
6. تجنب ترك الأطفال في المسبح خلال العواصف الرعدية لما ينطوي على ذلك من مخاطر. 
أن حالات السقوط والإصابة في الألعاب التي يستخدمها الأطفال داخل المنزل تستدعيمن الآباء والأمهات ضمان سلامة منطقة اللعب. 
وللوقاية من تلك الحوادث علينا إتباع الأتي: 
1. يجب أن يكون تصميم معدات الألعاب مناسباً لسن الأطفال ونموهم البدني. 
2. يجب أن تكون أماكن الألعاب بعيدة عن الشوارع المزدحمة والرئيسية. 
3. مراعاة الانسجام بين الألعاب بحيث توضع الألعاب الصغيرة مع بعضها والكبيرة معبعضها وعدم الخلط بينها. 
4. سطح الأرض المحيط بالألعاب من أهم مستوجبات السلامة وأفضل سطح هو السطح الرمليالذي يساعد في امتصاص الصدمات وينبغي أن يكون عمقه في حدود 30سم وان يكون خالياً منالزجاج والحصى. 
5. عدم العبث بمصابيح الاناره داخل الملاعب حتى لا يصاب الطفل بأذى الكهرباء. 
6. الفصل بين الألعاب الثابتة والألعاب المتحركة ويفضل إقامة سياج بينها. 
7. فحص الألعاب بصفة دورية للتأكد من سلامتها وعدم تأثرها بالعوامل الطبيعية، وانجميع الألعاب مثبته بطريقة سليمة وان لا يكون فيها أجزاء بارزه ونتوءات للمصعد.خاطرالفحم وإتباع الإرشادات الخاصة بالسلامة. 
ثانياً: كيفية التعامل مع الحوادث المنزلية عند وقوعها

التعامل بالطرق الصحيحة باحتواء الحوادث والسيطرة عليها يقلل من الخسائر الناتجةعنها. فالمنزل هو قلعة الأمان للإنسان، ومكان راحته التي ينبغي أن تكون مسورةبوسائل السلامة للبعد عن الخسائر في الأرواح والممتلكات. 
حوادث الحريق:
عند حدوث حريق لا سمح الله يجب إتباع الخطوات التالية: 
1. إبلاغ الموجودين فوراً بحادث الحريق مع سرعة إخلاء المكان عن طريق مخارجالطوارئ الآمنه. 
2. فصل التيار الكهربائي عن مصدره. 
3. الاتصال بالدفاع المدني على الرقم ( 998 ). 
4. مكافحة الحريق بوسائل الإطفاء الأولية الموجودة مثل طفايات الحريق. 
5. في حال وجود دخان كثيف وضع منديل مبلل على الفم والأنف والزحف على الأرض باتجاهمخرج الطوارئ. 
6. لا تحاول الرجوع إلى موقع الحادث لأخذ أي شئ حتى ولو كان ثميناً. 
حوادث الغـاز:
في حالة اكتشاف تسرب غاز فإن هناك إجراءات يجب إتباعها: 
1. إقفال مصدر تسرب الغاز. 
2. فتح النوافذ. 
3. تجنب إدارة مفتاح إضاءة الكهرباء أو قفله، أو تشغيل مراوح الشفط، أو استخدامأعواد الثقاب. 
4. عند حدوث حريق في الموقع فعليك إغلاق مصدر الغاز ونقله بعيداً عن مكان الحريق. 
5. إذا كان التسرب في شبكة الغاز العمومية فيتم استدعاء شركة الغاز لمعالجتهبالشكل الصحيح. 
ولمعرفة مكان التسرب عليكم بالتالي: 
1. البعد عن الكشف عن التسرب بواسطة أعواد الثقاب. 
2. استخدام الماء والصابون للقيام بالكشف عن التسرب فإذا كان هناك فقاقيع هوائيةفهذا. 
3. دليل وجود تسرب. 
حوادث الزيوت المشتعلة:
عند حدوث اشتعال الزيت ننصح بالأتي: 
1. لا تطفئ الزيت المشتعل بالماء لأنه يساعد على زيادة الاشتعال. 
2. تغطية الوعاء الذي به زيت مشتعل بتغطيته بوعاء أكبر منه لحجب الهواء عنه أوباستخدام قطعة قماش مبلله
ثالثا: إجراءات وسائل السلامة المطلوبة في المنزل

1. توفير طفاية حريق مناسبة مع مراعاة أن تكون في مكان بارز وبعيد عن متناولالأطفال وعمل الصيانة الدورية لها. 
2. تركيب أجهزة كشف الدخان في المطبخ والممرات والعمل على صيانتها واستبدالها عنداللزوم. وتدريب أفراد الأسرة على التجمع في نقطة معينه عند سماع الجرس. 
3. توفير حقيبة إسعافات أوليه مع مراعاة وضعها بعيداً عند متناول الأطفال ويؤمنبها بعض الأدوية والمستلزمات الطبية الضرورية. 
4. تحديد مخارج للطواري وأماكن تجمع أفراد الأسرة عند حدوث حريق. 
5. التدريب على كيفية التعامل مع الحوادث عند وقوعها والتصرف بهدوء ومحاولة مساعدةالأطفال وإخراجهم إلى مكان امن. 
6. ضرورة تعليم الأسرة بهاتف الدفاع المدني ( 998 ) عند حدوث أي طارئ لا سمح الله. 
الاستخدام الصحيح لطفاية الحريق: 
1. نزع مسمار الآمان. 
2. التوجه إلى مكان الحريق. 
3. أخذ المسافة اللازمة حسب حجم الحريق. 
4. الضغط على مكبس الطفاية. 
5. توجيه الخرطوم إلى قاعدة اللهب. 
6. الوقوف باتجاه التيار الهوائي. 
رابعا: الإسعافات الآوليــه

احتمالات وقوع الإصابات واردة وخاصة في حالات الطوارئ ومن الضروري أن نتداركالإصابات على وجه السرعة بعمل الإسعافات الأولية ومنع حالة المصاب من التفاقم. وستناول فيما يلي بعض طرق الإسعافات الأولية. 
الإسعافات في حالة الحروق من الدرجة الأولى:
1. تبريد الحرق بالماء البارد لمدة 20 دقيقه. 
2. لا ينصح بوضع قطع الثلج كي لا يزداد تلف الأنسجة. 
3. تجنب نزع الملابس الملتصقة بالحرق بالقوة. 
4. يغطى الحرق الواسع برداء نظيف. 
5. نقل المصاب إلى أقرب مركز طبي. 
الإسعافات في حالة الجروح:
1. تنظيف الجرح من الأوساخ بواسطة قطعة من القطن أو الشاش المعقم. 
2. إذا كان الجرح عميقا أضغط بواسطة قطعة من الشاش المعقم على موضع الجرح وأستمرحتى يقف النزيف. 
3. نقل المصاب بعد إسعافه إلى أقرب مركز صحي. 
الإسعاف في حالة التعرض الصدمة كهربائية:
1. قطع التيار فور أو سحب السلك الكهربائي بعود خشبي أو سحب المصاب بواسطة ألبسةخاصة أو حزام جلدي. 
2. إذا كان التنفس والنبض منقطعين يجب إجراء الإنعاش القلبي وبصورة مستمرة حتىيعود التنفس وعمل القلب. 
3. يغطى جسم المصاب بغطاء للتدفئة. 
4. ينقل المصاب إلى المستشفى. 
الإسعاف في حالة الكسور:
1. مراقبة الإصابة والتأكد من وجود الكسر وملاحظة العلامات الخاصة به. 
2. عدم تحريك الطرف المصاب. 
3. عدم استعمال العنف في تحريك الطرف المصاب أو سحبه. 
4. تثبيت الطرف المصاب. 
5. وضع جبيرة مؤقتة في حالة توافرها. 
6. نقل المصاب إلى أقرب مستشفى أو مركز صحي. 
التنفس الصناعي:
1. ضع المصاب مسترخياً على ظهره وأنظر في قناة الهواء ومجراها بحيث يتم التأكد منعدم وجود أي عائق أو انسداد وعندها يجب إزالة هذا العائق. 
2. أستنشق نفساً عميقاً ثم أمسك النفس ووضع فمك بفم المصاب وأقفل أنفه بيدك ثمأنفخ ما تم استنشاقه بانتظام في رئة المصاب ويستحسن أن تضع قطعة قماش نظيفة بين فمكوفم المصاب. 
3. راقب صدر المصاب وهو يستنشق نفساً عميقا للتأكد من استجابته للعملية. 
4. أركع قرب رأس المصاب وأمسك بالمعصمين وأضغط بقوة بين الأضلاع لتخرج الهواء منرئتي المصاب. 
5. أرفع اليدين إلى أعلى وأبسطها نزولاً إلى جانبيه وكرر العملية كل لحظة باستمرارإلى أن تعود حالة التنفس للمصاب. ​


----------



## sayed00 (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور و الف مبروك التميز


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (6 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمروصلاح (6 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودالحسيني (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ومبروك التميز


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أبريل 2010)

مبروك التميز
ومشكور على الموضوع


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (8 أبريل 2010)

اشكر جميع الأخوه على مشاعرهم واتمنى لكم النجاح والموفقيه على جميع الصعد ومختلف المجالات ويارب التميز للجميع


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------

